# Anything biting in the susquehanna?



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

I know its still early in the year but I've got the itch bad. I also have a new rod I want to get some practice casting with so wouldn't mind at least a little action. So was thinking about if we ever get a warmer day trying my luck and getting some casting practice on the Susquehanna, question is anything biting?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Catfish are a good bet year round and the yellow perch and small mouth bass are worth a try. what Section of the Susky are you thinking about? Above the dam Broad Creshad dartek can be killer for crappie. I've even caught channel cats on a shaad dart tipped with a minnow while crappie fishing. Good luck.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Shad fishing should be coming up soon!


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Probably lower susky like port deposit/Havre de grace. Wouldn't mind some catfishing action lol

And sandcrab I've never been shad fishing, might see what the buzz is about this year.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

light tackler said:


> I know its still early in the year but I've got the itch bad. I also have a new rod I want to get some practice casting with so wouldn't mind at least a little action. So was thinking about if we ever get a warmer day trying my luck and getting some casting practice on the Susquehanna, question is anything biting?


Conowingo Dam Pool below the dam can be very productive for Rock and Flathead Cats. Can get crowded though(in the Spring thru Summer) and be prepared to loose a lot of gear.
OH yeah, as an added bonus there's many Bald Eagle's that congregate there this time of year.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a friend up there and they are killing yellow perch up there. Nice big fat ones.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

QBALL said:


> I have a friend up there and they are killing yellow perch up there. Nice big fat ones.


Are they getting them from shore or from a boat?


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

I heard that about the yellow perch too but from what I have read they are being caught in 20+ foot of water. Which sucks cause I'm bound to the shore right now


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

fishing this weekend anyone? if you do make sure antifreeze is in your veins for its gonna be 25 below zero and 60 mph winds. how insane is that.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

light tackler said:


> I heard that about the yellow perch too but from what I have read they are being caught in 20+ foot of water. Which sucks cause I'm bound to the shore right now


yep. Only by boat


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

there are no perch in the susky


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's what I keep telling people about rock in the upper bay. Hey that's a damn nice limit and some good eating.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

That is a nice catch. Might give it a try if we get a weekend where its not -10 wind chills..


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Frostbite is on today.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Polar bears and penquins;-)


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

surfnsam said:


> Polar bears and penquins;-)


With this weather it feels like spring is forever away. It needs to hurry up


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

No walleye up there this time of year?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

try march 4


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

light tackler said:


> Probably lower susky like port deposit/Havre de grace. Wouldn't mind some catfishing action lol
> 
> And sandcrab I've never been shad fishing, might see what the buzz is about this year.


Watch for shad in the tribs that flow into Deer creek. That's were the action is. Near Route 24 near the dam. Not a very "safe" area to fish though. Lots of signs telling people to lock their cars and remove all their valuables. There is a state park parking area which is usually manned to make sure you have a state park permit. I dont know when they start manning the park area though...

Sandcrab


----------

